# ARIEL HAS PARVO



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

Well this is day four of her being sick. I took her to the vet when i first saw the signs of parvo but they said she had already had the virus between 7 to 14 days. Shes not eating but she is drinking water on her own. Im giving her pedialyte as much as i can to keep her hydrated. Ive also been givin her wet food through a syringe. The vet gave her antibiotics and anti-nausea meds. Ive also been giving her pepto to help her keep the food down that ive been feeding her. Shes seems to being doing just a little bit better but not a whole lot. If anybody knows anything that might help it would be very appreciated, I dont want to lose my lil Ariel!!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

She is at your home? When my pup had it he was treated at the vet in quarantene because it such a highly HIGHLY contagious virus. That seems a little odd to me that he where send her home where the virus obviously lives for her to try and get better.

Anywho. Since she is at home I sanatize the bathroom down with straight bleach, air it out and put her in a crate in there. Then sanatize the CRAP out of the rest of the house AND your yard. Parvo lives in grass/dirt/carpet/tile pretty much anything for up to seven years, its very hard to get rid of once its been introduced into your yard. If you don't want to use bleach its been said you can use Vodka (seriouslly) it kills just about everything

Here are a couple of articles
Healing Parvo Virus at Home Experience & Information

http://www.k911.biz/Petsafety/Parvo.htm


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Home Parvo Treatment ~ Healing Parvo Puppies ~ Page 1
I used the info on this site to help me treat one of my dogs when he got parvo. just make sure you keep her hydrated, secondary infection and dehydration is the big killer when they have parvo. I used an all natural supplement mix called Parvaid to help my dog keep his fluids in. If she does have trouble keeping the fluids down you would have to administer fluids via enema. hope your dog gets better. By the way is she keeping her food down?

Like Bedlam said basically clean all the puppies areas so reinfection can't occur.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Are they really sure it's parvo? Sounds more like giardia to me. Pups can get giardia from well water that has a lot of impurities in it. To have had parvo for 7 to 14 days seems the oddest part of all of this. Parvo usually kills with in 24 to 48 hours. But giardia can be in the blood stream for a while. And it lives in the yard too like parvo does. I had a litter of of pups who were put into a new yard(I moved from Texas to Oklahoma) at the age of 2 weeks. At 7 weeks, my pup and his brother came down sick. I thought it was parvo too because of the smell. One pup died about 30 hours later, but I saved my pup because I was giving him pepto every thirty minutes and pedialyte as well. He got worse before he got better. But he never lost the gleam in his eye and he always wagged his tail even when he couldn't stand up. As he got better, he got a finger tip of baby food (veal or lamb)on his tongue about every 20 to 30 minutes for 3 hrs and then he got pedialyte or gatorade for the next 2 hrs and we just alternated it around until he got strong enough to keep all food down and just took it slow. He survived and did just fine.


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah i found it kinda odd that the vet just sent her home with nothing but antibiotics and nausea pills also. She kept down some of the wet food that i gave her yesterday and shes keeping down some of the pedialyte that im giving her. She has gotten down a few times and drank water on her own which i hope is a good sign. My mother gave me some med that the vet gave her for her pup that had parvo a few awhile ago that helps them from vomiting. so hopefully that will work. It seems like the pepto is working a little bit she's not vomiting as much as she was and her poop isnt as bloody. If it doesnt seem like shes not gonna get anybetter by tomorrow im taking her to a different vet. But for right now shes keeping the liquids down not moving around to much she does get up and walk around every once in awhile. As far as keeping down food I havnt gave her any today im just trying to keep her hydrated. Also her fever has went down ive been giving her childrens liquid ibuprofen. I really appreciate all the info and if ya will just keep her in your prayers id appreciate it.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

my neighbor just found out a couple of weeks ago that her pug had parvo.i freaked out because since we are best friends we leave our gates open,and all of our dogs share each others yard.i immediately took my boxer to the vet,and he told me that it can even live on your tires,and that you could bring the virus home on your shoes from yards that you have walked in.like above,he told us to bleach EVERYTHING..even if it meant killing the grass,b/c bleach is the only thing that can kill it.im bottle raising a bully,and im not even allowed to let him down on the grass yet because of it(not that i am,im just saying).
luckily her puppy lived,but it was touch and go for days.i think keeping your baby hydrated will mean the difference between it living and dying.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

BedlamBully said:


> She is at your home? When my pup had it he was treated at the vet in quarantene because it such a highly HIGHLY contagious virus. That seems a little odd to me that he where send her home where the virus obviously lives for her to try and get better.
> 
> Anywho. Since she is at home I sanatize the bathroom down with straight bleach, air it out and put her in a crate in there. Then sanatize the CRAP out of the rest of the house AND your yard. Parvo lives in grass/dirt/carpet/tile pretty much anything for up to seven years, its very hard to get rid of once its been introduced into your yard. If you don't want to use bleach its been said you can use Vodka (seriouslly) it kills just about everything
> 
> ...


wow bedlam which one of your dogs had it ?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

belindabone said:


> my neighbor just found out a couple of weeks ago that her pug had parvo.i freaked out because since we are best friends we leave our gates open,and all of our dogs share each others yard.i immediately took my boxer to the vet,and he told me that it can even live on your tires,and that you could bring the virus home on your shoes from yards that you have walked in.like above,he told us to bleach EVERYTHING..even if it meant killing the grass,b/c bleach is the only thing that can kill it.im bottle raising a bully,and im not even allowed to let him down on the grass yet because of it(not that i am,im just saying).
> luckily her puppy lived,but it was touch and go for days.i think keeping your baby hydrated will mean the difference between it living and dying.


holy crap. thats scary....


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes not one I have now, I had a chow/pit mix when I lived back east. Got Parvo. $700 free dog. psshhh.

Its a NASTY virus, be prepared to do some DEEEEEEEEP cleaning.


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

I got home from work around 1:30am she's drinking water on her own and she's keeping the baby food down for the most part. Im going to give her an antibiotic shot around 10:00am instead of the oral antibiotic that the vet gave me to take home. Its kinda puzzleing most pups with parvo that ive seen dont want to move or just cant move, but shes walking around she even jumped off my couch to get to her water. Then she lays back down when shes finished. She looks so sad its killin me and my girlfriend but were doing everything we can do so i believe she will make it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I had never had a dog with parvo so I was not prepared when a batch of rescues got it. I had seven puppies I lost all but Matayha. She will 7yrs old in May. It was very hard they just started vomitting one day I had only had them here for a week.

If you pup has been expsosed to parvo and you go in to get their shot since parvo is a live virus it can actually cause your dog to come down with the disease.


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

I gave her a 7-way shot and wormed her at 6 weeks old. she's now 8 weeks. So if what they say at the vet was true that she had the virus already for 7 to 14 days then the shot might of caused the virus to really kick in. She's doing a lil bit better but not much has changed.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

More than likley yes.

Also its generally thought that 8 weeks is the age to give the first round of shots, Its just another two weeks of developement but their immune systems is a little more ready to recieve all the boosting 

I know my vet will not give them until 8 weeks, but I have seen some give them at 6.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

there is an incubation period just like any other disease. Kinda think about it like the common cold. When you hang out with someone who is sick you don't start feeling ill right away... it takes at the minimum 5 days. After the incubation period is when you start to see the symptoms.

Bedlam, I had a $600 mutt too... I will never adopt a puppy from the pound again.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

[QUOTE=BedlamBully; $700 free dog. psshhh.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 

I really mean not to laught but when I saw that I was thinking of the free guinea pig, (well $500.00 after it got sick) I got for my daughter on year!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah this dog was from a BYB (bad me I know , but she was CUTE demmit)

Never again lol


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah ariel is from a byb but I love her all the same. I guess i see it as more of a rescue than me just buying a pit from some person. Because most of the dogs he sells end up being used to fight or are made very very agressive to protect peoples houses/property. I would of bought all of them but my money wasnt right at the time. I remember when i picked her out she was the only one that was pullin my shoestring and she stayed right at my feet the whole time i was there. She also was the most playful out of all of them the others were more laid back.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope that she is feeling better. I'm sending good healthing thoughts your way. I know what you felt I have been there. Vendetta was from just some guy that had puppies but I know that I saved her from an uncertain future as he was going to take her down to the twin cities if I didn't want her.


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

She is a little more active today. Shes getting up more to drink water and shes not fighting when i give her the baby food. Shes only vomited one time in the past couple hours. Ive been letting her sleep alot because ive heard that that is when there bodies work the hardest to fight off the virus. Shes also more responsive when i call her name she looks at me and wags her tail!!!!! Im hoping this is almost over. I cant take all the credit for looking after her through this aweful time for her. My gf has been doing a whole lot for her. She's actually been doing the majority of the care because i have to work. Shes such a great mom!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so happy to hear that good news. It is nice to hear that your gf is there for you and Ariel during this stressful time.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope she continues to improve


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am glad she is doing better prayers being sent your way!


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

she just pooped its no longer that dark red color its now a light brown color, about the same color as the baby food!!!!!!! Thank you for the prayers ITS WORKING!!!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Im glad to hear she's getting better, makes me feel good. Just keep a close eye on her, and me and my boy cain are praying for you and her.


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

hope shes doing well I really hate to hear about a pup having to go though that.. get well soon Ariel...


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice to hear she's getting better keep up the good work.


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

shes no longer vomiting and she has eatin about half a bowl of dry food through out the day. Shes drinking lots of water and im still giving her pedialyte with a syringe. Shes walkin around a whole lot more and really responsive. She started whining when my gf left the room. She's a mommas girl lol. I figure a couple more days and she should be back to her old self. Once again I really appreciate everyones support and care.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Any time bro. Glad we could be of service. I'm looking forward to hearing lots of storie and seeing lots of pictures of this little girl.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Im so glad to hear this little dog is better.... i dont know what i owuld do if one of the pups got parvo how horrible.... Keep us posted til shes 120% LOL.


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

I sure will keep ya posted with pics and all the crazy stuff i know shes gonna do lol. As soon as she gets her weight back ill post some more pics of her.


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

Shes eating great now!!!!!! shes still a little skinny but hopefully she will thicken up pretty fast


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

well she's pretty much 100% now!!!YAY Eating great drinkin lots of water her sassy attitude is back also god i missed that lol. Well i just wanted to thank everyone for the support and care it meant alot to me, my gf and of course ariel. I will be posting more pics soon. I just wanna get her back up to her correct weight.


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Awesome she'll gain that weight back in no time.


----------

